# Rap Sucks



## Ericthegreat (Nov 27, 2009)

Complain about rap here!


----------



## Hardkaare (Nov 27, 2009)

It sucks and makes no sense!

Poorly written songs made by random people to make some easy money.


----------



## Advi (Nov 27, 2009)

RAP: Retards Attempting Poetry


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 27, 2009)

Why did I know this was going to be in the music section already when I first read the announcement?

Try to be less predictable next time.


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 27, 2009)

People talking to a beat...its a slight skill but still something that holds no real appeal to me (unless you count the Gorillaz who I really like)

Anyone heard of "The Street" there's a boring group the lead singer just talks. I'm not shitting you at all. I've got an acoustic version from the Radio 1 Live Lounge and its the most boring song on there.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

It was good in the 80's/90's and even early 00's but its horrendous now.  The British stuff is bad, just chavs shouting at each other.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> RAP: Retards Attempting Poetry


LOL i never heard that one before, but i agree it was once good but it died out.


----------



## Minox (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't listen to rap usually, but rap certainly doesn't suck. At least not all of it.


----------



## anaxs (Nov 27, 2009)

maye you hate it, i love it
everyone has a different point of view on everything, just remember that


----------



## Wabsta (Nov 27, 2009)

Yea, Rap sucks.

I do like 3OH!3 though. And Hollywood Undead, and Gorillaz. And Limp Bizkit btw.
So, the more alternative rap groups/bands are pretty good imo.

It's just the anoying gangster rap that sucks.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> RAP: Retards Attempting Poetry


Not heard of Saul Williams then?


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 27, 2009)

Rap sucks.
Brokncyde anyone?


----------



## playallday (Nov 27, 2009)

I prefer "light" rap.  Not this crap where you don't know what the hell the guy is talking about.


----------



## Advi (Nov 27, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Advice Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but if this is a thread of gross generalizations, then who am I to ruin his fun?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

OMFG said:
			
		

> It sucks and makes no sense!
> 
> Poorly written songs made by random people to make some easy money.
> Rock.
> ...


+1


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 27, 2009)

Of course rap sucks.  It always will.  As long as people today remain piggish and borderline whores, rap will still be popular.  But that doesn't mean it doesn't suck.  I mean, just look at Twilight.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 27, 2009)

Never cared for rap myself.  Seems like all it is is blah-blah-blah and BOOOM-BOOOM-BOOOM.  The bass is what annoys me the most.  It's like just because someone likes rap, they figure it's fine to annoy everyone else with the unnatural bass and play it way too loud.  Makes me feel like grabbing a baseball bat and bashing some inconsiderate bastard's heads.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 27, 2009)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> It was good in the 80's/90's and even early 00's but its horrendous now.  The British stuff is bad, just chavs shouting at each other.



I couldn't even begin to think how hard I'd laugh listening to some douche with a brit accent rapping. Black rappers in the US are gay enough. They are all stupid with the exception of a few (maybe Jay-Z, Eminem, a few others).

Most beats are repetitive and stupid. I think they're are trying to bring back synths, AKA, some ghetto producer who just got garage band after seeing an Apple ad now trying to "ro' like a big shot".


----------



## Gore (Nov 27, 2009)

wabsta said:
			
		

> Yea, Rap sucks.
> 
> I do like 3OH!3 though. And Hollywood Undead, and Gorillaz. And Limp Bizkit btw.
> So, the more alternative rap groups/bands are pretty good imo.
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 27, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Never cared for rap myself.  Seems like all it is is blah-blah-blah and BOOOM-BOOOM-BOOOM.  The bass is what annoys me the most.  It's like just because someone likes rap, they figure it's fine to annoy everyone else with the unnatural bass and play it way too loud.  Makes me feel like grabbing a baseball bat and bashing some inconsiderate bastard's heads.


+1

@playallday: +1 too.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

I like rap....just not the southern rap. It's all the same beats, same thing. Northern rap is a totally different story though. Nas and Jay-Z all the way.


----------



## CrimsoniteX (Nov 27, 2009)

Rap DOES NOT suck.

People need to understand that it is it's own thing, and it is NOT real music. Now don't get me wrong I like rap occasionally when I am looking for a simple repetitive beat as background music, but seriously... it would be my last choice for something TALENTED to listen to.


----------



## Holaitsme (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't like rap, but I don't like a lot of other genres, too.
You don't have to make a whole thread just to bash something you dislike.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 27, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Never cared for rap myself.  Seems like all it is is blah-blah-blah and BOOOM-BOOOM-BOOOM.  The bass is what annoys me the most.  It's like just because someone likes rap, they figure it's fine to annoy everyone else with the unnatural bass and play it way too loud.  Makes me feel like grabbing a baseball bat and bashing some inconsiderate bastard's heads.



You're just plain stereotypical about rap because you never understood what it was about! I was born in the late 80's okay, so I know what rap is really about! Rap was an important element to wake up the subconsciousness minds from the ignorant masses inside the projects. It did very well until the corporation of the media decided to fucking ruinin' it with bad imaginary of alcohol, sexual exploitation, weaponry, and crime. If you seriously listen to rap from the late 80's/90's you will find out that there was a story behind ever rap song. 

Also the bass part is from that hood mentality, I don't understand it myself but I don't like blasting music so loud that your eardrums literally 'pops' by each BOOM! Also I don't really listen to rap like that either, I'm just correcting your stereotypical remark. Like metal doesn't do enough damage as it is...


----------



## Densetsu (Nov 27, 2009)

This is one of the biggest fail threads I've seen in a while.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 27, 2009)

I hate people who say they hate rap just because the only rap they know is the shit on the radio.

There's a reason why Hip-Hop is dying, because it's just the huge rappers rhyming over a drum machine. Jesus.


----------



## HateBreed (Nov 27, 2009)

well rap does suck. im a metal/heavy metal/thrash metal/screamo/electronica/techno kind of guy. But i like stuff like eminem, wu tang clan, etc. that doesn't disgrace the african american community (im not one of them im just pointing that out)


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 27, 2009)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I hate people who say they hate rap just because the only rap they know is the shit on the radio.
> 
> There's a reason why Hip-Hop is dying, because it's just the huge rappers rhyming over a drum machine. Jesus.


THIS! THIS THIS!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Nov 27, 2009)

Rap sucks, in my opinion. Losers yelling slang at one another. Those people are less talented than a rat working out with steroids. I've never seen "good" rap and I highly doubt I'll see one that's decent now. It was bull-shit yesterday and it's still bull-shit today.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 27, 2009)

to op
go listen to something else besides 50 cent and artists stealing background beats from other songs

Public Enemy and RUN DMC were prime in the early days, NAS and B.I.G. aswell
even some of enimen's early stuff is very good (cant say the same now)


----------



## NeoNight (Nov 27, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Rayder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly. If I didn't know any better, I could just as easily say heavy metal(or pretty much non 80's rock) is just screaming over a few electric guitar strings. Then go as far as to say, anything that isn't symphony orchestrated music is pretty much crap.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes rise up my brethren and together we will destroy this evil known as rap from corrupting peoples minds!

(or maybe at least get a sticky >.>)


----------



## GameSoul (Nov 27, 2009)

I love Rap. Especially mixtapes. Also I agree with Joe88, most of you guys probably never heard of mixtapes before. That's the scene of rap.


----------



## Danny600kill (Nov 27, 2009)

Yeh i listen to some rap. I like a mix of music. I have loads of friends liking different music types and so there always tellin me artists to listen to. I used to love Eminem but i think his new stuff is horrible. Its so mainstream and just not even rap.

I h8 people when they just hate different types of music. U may not like it but it doesnt make it suck. You shud all try to keep and open mind when coming to music 

Every few weeks i change what music i listen to as i like to see hear different styles and artists. E.g the artists i listened to the last few months

September : Nickleback, Youmeatsix ( Good friends with the bass player ), Snowpatrol
October : Dragonforce ( Seeing them on Dec 11th ), Slipknot, System of a Down
November : Darren Styles, Ultrabeat, Cahill, Frisco ( Going to Clubland 3 Live )

So dont start sayin how bad certain genres of music are as i cud start a topic on how bad for example heavy metal was and people wud agree but i wudnt make it tru


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Nov 28, 2009)

Best rap album that came out recently is Slaughterhouse. Go listen to it!


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> OMFG said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Rock, the guitars, the bass and the drums and the vocals are highlights. Writing 4 instruments takes much more talent, the beat of the rock drums are better than drum machines, heard of Neil Peart or John Bonham? And the guitar parts need much more than just riffs, successful bands use more technique, and also have great solos. And the vocalists are much more special and don't just use autotune and sound the same. Robert Plant, Freddie Mecury, Bruce Dickinson, Rob Halford are really able to sing very well.

And  In terms of lyrics, Heavy Metal is actually hard to write, the earlier Heavy Metal such as Black Sabbath and Iron Maiden have a lot of occult references, and bands like Led Zeppelin also use mystical refererences, so essentially they need to read much more literature to write them than the so called "gangsta" lyrics.


I think rap sucks, but I won't say it _is_ bad. People have their taste, and I definitely have heard of good rap.


----------



## Rayder (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't like country or religious music either, but I don't have to complain about it because most people that enjoy that kind of music don't annoy everyone in the neighborhood by playing it too loud, nor does that music go BOOOOOOM BOOOOOM BOOOOOM and rattle the windows and floorboards in your house either.  Most people that listen to country or religious music actually have some consideration for their neighbors and respect their right to peace and quiet.  It's the complete opposite for most people that listen to rap/hip-hop.

But you know what?  That's the way life is.  Every generation has their music that thoroughly annoys the previous generations.  I like music that my brother, 12 years my senior (and I'm 41), absolutely hates.  He likes music that I hate. That's the way it is. The difference is we have enough respect for each other (and our neighbors, and everyone else) not to annoy them with music THEY may not want to hear.  In the rapidly degenerating neighborhood I live in, there is a distinct lack of that kind of respect.  And current teens seem to have less consideration for anyone than they ever have before.  And hearing BOOOM BOOOOM BOOOOM is even more annoying when that's ALL you can hear.  No other instruments, no voices, all I hear is that BOOOOM BOOOOM BOOOM.  Rap/hip-hop is the most annoying music on the planet because of that BOOOM BOOOM BOOOM crap that transcends city blocks.  And the language that a lot of rap music has (when you CAN actually hear it beyond the BOOM BOOM BOOM) is quite often socially unacceptable, vulgar or just plain racist in some way or another and seems to inspire very hateful attitudes. So, in essence, rap/hip-hop tends to be offensive in the most dynamic way it can possibly be compared almost every other form of music out there, except maybe death metal, which is mostly incoherent noise.

My point is that if you like rap/hip-hop, fine, go rap/hip-hop your brains out, but put some freakin' headphones on with that ridiculously loud booming bass, or take it where it won't bother anyone that doesn't want to hear (or feel) it, or turn it the hell down. When I listen to music, I expect to hear singing, not blah-blah-blah BOOM BOOM BOOM, and I play my music at a reasonable volume (and time of day) that doesn't bother anyone.

So, when I say "I hate rap", it's more because I'm forced to tolerate that BOOM BOOOM BOOOOM rattling everything and the hateful attitude projected by it than any anything else.

And to those people saying we need to be more open-minded  about various types of music.......yeah, I'm sure there are types of music YOU don't like either and if someone was blasting music you hate, YOU would bitch about it too. Oh, and I was born in the late 60's, so I know all about the roots of rap/hip-hop.....all I care to know anyway, which is enough to know that I don't like that kind of music.  DON'T try to validate music you like to me, I don't do that to you.  I'm just stating my opinions on the matter in a thread that was created specifically for talking about people who dislike rap/hip-hop for whatever reasons. This thread wasn't created for people who LIKE rap/hip-hop.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Nov 28, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> RAP: Retards Attempting Poetry


Amen


----------



## playallday (Nov 28, 2009)

Need to thank Ace for that.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

most rap songs are absolute crap, but there is the occasional one that i MIGHT listen to. twice. all rap today is about sex, drugs, crime, and that genral sort of stuff. but occasionally you might find one with a good message, a good beat and a rapper who doesnt "talk" and not... rap.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 28, 2009)

You know, Rap is missing a 'C'.


----------



## Gore (Nov 28, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> -Rayder



I hate rap too now.


----------



## kylehaas (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm more sickened with people's disgusting infatuations with mass media in general. I hate it all: iPods, Xbox360s, Hollywood, rap... all of it can go to hell.


----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> I'm more sickened with people's disgusting infatuations with mass media in general. I hate it all: iPods, Xbox360s, Hollywood, rap... all of it can go to hell.


Ooh, aren't you a rebel


----------



## edracon (Nov 28, 2009)

yes, rap is generally bad... I can only think of about two that are actually good, and those are still borderline...
There is one artist I like who does so many genres mixed together that when he does rap (if you want to call it that), you don't even mind due to him just talking about lazers, robots, and taking over the world with a toy army (Doctor Steel)...  Then again, you have people who just slam derogatory terms together....

then again.. I never really gave it that much of a chance....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

kylehaas said:
			
		

> I'm more sickened with people's disgusting infatuations with mass media in general. I hate it all: iPods, Xbox360s, Hollywood, rap... all of it can go to hell.
> 
> I'd have to agree.  iPods are shitty, at best.  The Xbox360 is...okay.  Hollywood, dunno what you mean.  cRap sucks.  Full stop.  Period.
> 
> ...



It ain't being a rebel, it's called not conforming. About 75% of the population cares far too much of what others think of them, and thus they use whatever is popular.  Too try and be popular.  :\


----------



## iffy525 (Nov 28, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> You know, Rap is missing a 'C'.


Rapc?


----------



## Westside (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## Advi (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> kylehaas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's still no excuse to hate something just for the sake of being a nonconformist. That's like avoiding treatment for a huge tumor on your face just because it makes you different.


----------



## Trulen (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm not a fan of most rap.

But I bump some Will Smith in the car.



...


Yes, he did more than "The Fresh Prince of Bel Air."


----------



## Rayder (Nov 28, 2009)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> You know, Rap is missing a 'C'.



Yeah, I heard they are coming up with a new genre of music that combines country and rap.  They call it crap.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ye know.... If you changed the last letter a little.....


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Nov 28, 2009)

Advice Dog said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who says I don't have a reason to hate them?


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 28, 2009)

I love how people say "Rap is garbage except for...." like they examined the entire catalog of rap songs and somehow plucked out the one or two gems they deem good.  As if you guys are such friggin aficionados that your golden ear is the end all bottom line of musical criticisms.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 28, 2009)

Rap with autotune sucks and with all of that mainstream shit.

But Industrial Rap on the other hand...


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

+1 to topic title


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

I jsut remembered a rapper I _do_ like!

"Weird Al" Yankovic!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Nov 28, 2009)

Trulen said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of most rap.
> 
> But I bump some Will Smith in the car.
> 
> ...


He is referring to i-Robot guys.


----------



## DaMummy (Nov 28, 2009)

dont talk shit about hip hop unless you listen to it, 50 cent, jayz, lil jon, lil wayne and 107% of the shit radio plays doesnt count, pick yourself up a cunninlynguists, immortal technique, masta ace, and tech n9ne cd before you speak, otherwise go listen to metal like styx and fuckin nickelback


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

DaMummy said:
			
		

> dont talk shit about hip hop unless you listen to it, 50 cent, jayz, lil jon, lil wayne and 107% of the shit radio plays doesnt count, pick yourself up a cunninlynguists, immortal technique, masta ace, and tech n9ne cd before you speak, otherwise go listen to metal like styx and fuckin nickelback



If you think Nickelback is even anything close to Metal, I suggest you go listen to some real classical Heavy Metal too.


----------



## kylehaas (Nov 28, 2009)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Who says I don't have a reason to hate them?



I've found that girls that don't conform do it for popularity. I, personally, do not conform for moral and, quite frankly, practical reasons.
Who wants to listen to music that consists of nothing more than a drug and sex monger shouting derogatory phrases? I prefer music that's actually happy.
I hack because its practical, I wear practical clothes, I live a practical life. Perhaps it stems from my lack of money, but I make the most out of what I have; I'm frugal as hell and the only reason why I play on my Wii and DS is because someone bought them for me... If I could have chosen money instead, I would have.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao nickelback and metal is almost as cloas to saying hannah montana is death metal


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 28, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> DaMummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL styx arent metal either (according to wikipedia, never heard the band)


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 28, 2009)

I think you guys are just proving our point. You can't base your opinion off all the shit a genre has.


----------



## Domination (Nov 28, 2009)

Errr, not really, because Nickelback is more of a post-grunge/hard rock band and their genre is not even Metal.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Nov 28, 2009)

Well Mainstream rap is trash but i hope no-one is getting it confused with hip-hop there are alot of great underground hip-hop artist.
People just enjoy their ignorant rap music. i dont get why. But it isn't the only bad gerne of music out there


----------



## luke_c (Nov 28, 2009)

fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 28, 2009)

There's loads of rap I love, pretty much all of it old stuff.  Eminem was decent when he first started because he was all about humour, now he's just full of himself because he has an army of clones worshiping him.  There's alot of intelligent and just plain fun rap/hip-hop out there.  It's not all abouts guns, drugs and ho's.

Here's some fine examples of how good rap can be.


----------



## nIxx (Nov 28, 2009)

Honestly this is the dumbest thread ever. If you don´t like Rap/Hip-Hop fine but do you really need to make a Complain thread about it !?
Especially when this is all about opinions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This only shows the ignorance of some people that everything in Rap is the same.
I´m personally not so small minded and hear almost everything no matter what genre as long as it sounds good to me even if Hip-Hop is still my favorite genre.

PS: Have said that, F.A.Y.B.A.N.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 28, 2009)

Thank you for your contribution to the thread Rayder. ^^


----------



## megawalk (Nov 28, 2009)

Funny. i had no interest in Rap so why am i contributing ?
to show how it can be worse...
i have 3 ultimate fear factors
1. Gnomes. YES Gnomes.... (odd but true)
2. Visit the Army
3. Opera........i fear Opera
and that third factor is my only thing i can mention


----------



## SkankyYankee (Nov 28, 2009)

It is all opinion, but for me rap (and hip-hop) is a statement about the culture as a whole that the music came out of. People from Europe sometime don't get it because all they hear is the music on the radio and most are too young to remember the gems of the old school (thanks Trolley) and thus the origin of hip-hop itself. I grew up in the late 80s/90s in the NY metro so the music has more of a meaning. 

It started out at a means of a minority group that needed to express themselves among many problems including the Heroin and later Crack epidemic that swept across New York in the 70s and 80s. A people empowering themselves through music. If it wasn't for hip hop there would be no scratch DJs, no Beatboxers, No influential voices that were there to tell the stories. 

The radio doesn't represent the best of ANY musical genre i don't care which genre or where you come from. People who dislike rap because they only hear whats on the radio are missing a great amount of quality songs, for instance.

Wu-Tang, Pharcyde, Jedi Mind Tricks, Del the funky Homosapien (before Gorillaz), Mcchris, MC Frontalot, Nas, Warren G, KRS One, The Firm, Rakim, Redman, Method Man (and the other wu-tang solo albums)... and many more to mention.

That gives me an idea for a thread, essential hidden rap gems.


----------



## Shinryuji (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes, there are some rap gems, but then theres... Well, watch it yourself. It embodies everything people hate about rap


----------



## Theraima (Nov 28, 2009)

I like only two rap / hiphop songs : Riders on the storm and Monk intro by Snoop Dogg. Other than that, rap and hiphop are from fail.


----------



## Veho (Nov 28, 2009)

Even while paying attention to the lyrics, it took me the entire song to figure out it was actually a parody. It's sad when a genre mainstream gets so ridiculous it's indistinguishable from a parody of itself. 


But regarding this thread in particular; remember Sturgeon's Law: 90% of everything _sucks_. So, you could say that on average, rap songs suck. But then again, this is true for every other musical genre as well. The fact you've developed a tolerance for a particular type of suck a) doesn't mean that type of music _doesn't_ suck, and b) doesn't mean rap sucks _more_ just because you personally find it less tolerable.


----------



## opcode32 (Nov 29, 2009)

LOL, The Lonely Island rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jizz in my Pants is also hillarious. I also laughed hard at that brokencycle crap, is that supposed to be real or a parody aswell? Anyway, i'd say there are as many shitty metal bands then rappers. I should know because i like both genres. You just have to look besides the mainstream, then you'll find good music no matter what genre.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Nov 29, 2009)

This thread needs to be saved. Looks like we need a Hero.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 29, 2009)

This video represents all rap music in quality and variety.


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 29, 2009)

Thread saving go go go


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Nov 29, 2009)

i listen to rap/hip-hop
Jay-Zs empire state of mind, run this town, young forever, star is born are really good songs.
T.Is album: paper trail is really good.

saying it sucks is YOUR opinion.


----------



## Veho (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## kylehaas (Nov 30, 2009)

It's not necessarily the _genre_ that should be eradicated, but rather the unintelligent hordes of ignorant fools that listen to it "just because everyone else does." Nothing sickens me more than someone who does something just to appeal to the opinion of his or her peers. You cannot discredit the genre of music, though. I have nothing against someone who truly does love rap: someone who feels the beats in their blood and soul. However, I will forever condemn those whose precious iPods consist of nothing original or self-discovered, those morons who play no other video games than those they see on TV, and those zombies that conform to every last whim of the foolish teenage mindsets.


----------



## Skyline969 (Nov 30, 2009)

You can't spell crap without rap, am I right?


----------



## jphriendly (Nov 30, 2009)

TrolleyDave, you get extra points for posting Spearhead. Michael Franti is the freakin' man. Of course, the music Spearhead plays now isn't anything close to their older stuff. Still rocks though.

When I listen to rap it's usually older stuff. Tribe Called Quest, Outkast, The Roots, 2Pac, Wu-Tang, Beastie Boys, Public Enemy....I can go on and on.

So no, not *all* rap sucks. Hell, I hate country music but I won't go as far as saying *all* country music sucks.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 30, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave, you get extra points for posting Spearhead. Michael Franti is the freakin' man. Of course, the music Spearhead plays now isn't anything close to their older stuff. Still rocks though.
> 
> When I listen to rap it's usually older stuff. Tribe Called Quest, Outkast, The Roots, 2Pac, Wu-Tang, Beastie Boys, Public Enemy....I can go on and on.
> 
> So no, not *all* rap sucks. Hell, I hate country music but I won't go as far as saying *all* country music sucks.



+1


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 1, 2009)

some decent rap!
lol


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 1, 2009)

Embedding is disabled on this vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln5RD9BhcCo

You got to hand it to the Bush Administration, they produced the most hilarious event in history, something I can tell to my great nieces and nephews I may have when I grow old.


----------



## Wabsta (Dec 1, 2009)

opcode32 said:
			
		

> LOL, The Lonely Island rocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, I think BC is one big parody too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I mean, just look at them it the video posted here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also like Beastie Boys btw.


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 1, 2009)

I find that one of the Rap artist I'm gonna say i like a lot is gonna get me unwanted attention, coz most of the current crop of rapper's tend to try and copy him coz he's one of the guys who glamourised(I hope this word exists 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) the rap genre.. I'm talking about Tupak Shakur.. Sure he uses a shit load of slang but there are quite a lot of awesome songs written by him.. Personally I love "Ghetto Gospel" and Life Goes On, the lyrics are pure awesomeness.. Oh ya the current crop aren't too great so i guess i can say the current rappers suck but not the genre as a whole..


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Dec 1, 2009)

To disregard an entire genre of music is narrow-minded, bigoted, and sad.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2009)

agreed. with the OP that is.


----------



## iffy525 (Dec 2, 2009)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> To disregard an entire genre of music is narrow-minded, bigoted, and sad.


I agree with this guy.  There's a lot of rock music that sucks, there's tons of pop songs that are horrible, there's lots of alternative songs that are shit, there's millions of techno songs that are awful, and hell there's even many classical compositions that aren't very good.  So of course there is going to be some of bad rap songs, but that doesn't mean that all rap sucks.  Whoever thinks that way is narrow-minded and ignorant.


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 2, 2009)

Ericthegreat said:
			
		

> Complain about rap here!



How did this thread get filled with so many off topic posts?


----------



## Veho (Dec 2, 2009)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> How did this thread get filled with so many off topic posts?


Because whining about things you don't like gets boring really fast.


----------



## Tokiopop (Dec 2, 2009)

Look at me! I can say words a little faster than in a normal sentence! Yay!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 2, 2009)

ShatteredScreens said:
			
		

> Look at me! I can say words a little faster than in a normal sentence! Yay!



Want a cookie?


----------



## Tokiopop (Dec 2, 2009)

GameSoul said:
			
		

> ShatteredScreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And a music label, and about $25000000


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 2, 2009)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> To disregard an entire genre of music is narrow-minded, bigoted, and sad.


To disregard Hitler's whole point of view is narrow-minded, bigoted, and sad.

Rap while it 'can' be more is typically just a bunch of talk about beating up bitches, fucking them in the ass, shooting other dudes, robbing them and fucking their moms.

Sure it might be narrow-minded of us to not accept that this is possibly a good life style, but only because theoretically denying any possibility is 'narrow-minded'.

However in reality it breeds nothing but negativity and has had a negative impact everywhere, the only people it inspires are the next wave of people to get up and preach the same things.

Now there are a few artists who have broken this paradigm, but it goes on without them. Of course I mean people like KRS-One, Common, etc. Kanye was on the road or appeared like it, but he had a few songs about how kids should aspire to sell drugs (although it was really about how that's all kids have to look forward to growing up where they are).

All in all despite a lot of truly geniuine and great artists have attempted to break this, it's what sells in that area so it's what happens.

Rap isn't the only terrible genre, screamo is fucking retarded terrible, but rap is more often viewed as such because it's been around long enough to provide so many examples it's not funny.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 2, 2009)

Old school Gangster rap is the only way to go.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 2, 2009)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I don't like country or religious music either, but I don't have to complain about it because most people that enjoy that kind of music don't annoy everyone in the neighborhood by playing it too loud, nor does that music go BOOOOOOM BOOOOOM BOOOOOM and rattle the windows and floorboards in your house either.  Most people that listen to country or religious music actually have some consideration for their neighbors and respect their right to peace and quiet.  It's the complete opposite for most people that listen to rap/hip-hop.
> 
> But you know what?  That's the way life is.  Every generation has their music that thoroughly annoys the previous generations.  I like music that my brother, 12 years my senior (and I'm 41), absolutely hates.  He likes music that I hate. That's the way it is. The difference is we have enough respect for each other (and our neighbors, and everyone else) not to annoy them with music THEY may not want to hear.  In the rapidly degenerating neighborhood I live in, there is a distinct lack of that kind of respect.  And current teens seem to have less consideration for anyone than they ever have before.  And hearing BOOOM BOOOOM BOOOOM is even more annoying when that's ALL you can hear.  No other instruments, no voices, all I hear is that BOOOOM BOOOOM BOOOM.  Rap/hip-hop is the most annoying music on the planet because of that BOOOM BOOOM BOOOM crap that transcends city blocks.  And the language that a lot of rap music has (when you CAN actually hear it beyond the BOOM BOOM BOOM) is quite often socially unacceptable, vulgar or just plain racist in some way or another and seems to inspire very hateful attitudes. So, in essence, rap/hip-hop tends to be offensive in the most dynamic way it can possibly be compared almost every other form of music out there, except maybe death metal, which is mostly incoherent noise.
> 
> ...



Ok you're right, this title was base on the dislike and flaws on rap music. I'm not going to argue why *insert music here* is worse because in general we all have to tolerant it one way or another. So I do apologize for ridiculing over your distaste for rap music; if you don't like it then its up to you. 

Which brings to an interesting point, I do listen to metal music; there are certain type of metal music I won't listen too. Those are the ones that screaming inside your ear.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 2, 2009)

Threads like these have a knack for getting under my skin. As a black man I tend to take any affront on Rap as an affront on my people. I might very well agree that Rap is socially detrimental and that it perpetuates self-destructive tendencies, but unless you are one of the people these issues are directly affecting, then your opinion on rap should in it's totality look something like this:

“Oh Rap? No, I don't care for that type of music.”

The social ramifications of Rap music should be debated by the affected party. For example: American Rap music has most prominently affected black inner city youth. Therefore African Americans should be the ones who view rap through a critical lens. Don't get me wrong, if you have genuine concerns for the effects of Rap on youth indiscriminate of their race, that is an admirable thing and I thank you for that concern. However, when threads are created and we trot Rap out like a pony and prod and ridicule it, we do so with no pure intentions. I personally liken contemporary Rap music to a modernized minstrel show. My brothers force gibberish through inebriated lips, while my sisters gyrate in the background; all for the entertainment of the viewing public. So as you may have guessed, I find very little humor in the matter.



*Turns the volume up as loud as he wants to.*


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 3, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Threads like these have a knack for getting under my skin. As a black man I tend to take any affront on Rap as an affront on my people. I might very well agree that Rap is socially detrimental and that it perpetuates self-destructive tendencies, but unless you are the one of the people these issues are directly effecting, then your opinion on rap should in it's totality look something like this:
> 
> “Oh Rap? No, I don't care for that type of music.”
> 
> ...


My father's african american and I grew up in the 'ghetto' areas of New Jersey listening to that shit as a youth. 

The problems that rap bring to the community are directly related to me, whether or not I live in that shithole now or not.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 3, 2009)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> To disregard an entire genre of music is narrow-minded, bigoted, and sad.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 3, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have I touched a nerve?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

jphriendly said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave, you get extra points for posting Spearhead. Michael Franti is the freakin' man. Of course, the music Spearhead plays now isn't anything close to their older stuff. Still rocks though.



Totally agree mate.  Very smart guy and incredibly talented rapper.  Shame most people just want to hear about "guns and ho's" these days, they miss out on stuff Spearhead.  Don't get me wrong, I'm a huge fan of Ice T but he really is the only "gangsta" rapper I've ever really had time for.  He's a totally different style though.

------

Thought I'd inject another classic into the thread.  This was one of the first rap tracks I ever heard as I kid and still love it!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 3, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Pyrofyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really. To say that these things shouldn't concern us is bigoted of you, just because we don't like rap doesn't mean that we live in these high class sheltered homes with perfect families and lives.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 3, 2009)

Pyrofyr said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You seem to be projecting a lot of your own pathology into this. I in no way implied that not liking Rap is indicative of a high social standing. Nor did I say that people didn't have the right to dislike Rap. All I'm saying is that the discussion should revolve around Rap's aesthetic appeal rather than it's social merit. Rap is a lot like a drunk uncle. Sure, to the passerby it's funny when he toddles around in a stupor and eventually passes out. But do you know who it's not funny to? Those affected by the drunk; his friends, his family. So an outsider might see Rap buffoonery as amusing, but to me, there's nothing funny about it. The sad state of Rap is an indication of the sad state that the black community is in. Now I won't argue on whether life imitates art or art imitates life, but I think all would agree that an ill art-form can perpetuate an ailment in life. Which is to say that, if we stop creating Rap that glorifies shooting one another, that alone wouldn't stop black-on-black crime, but if we keep on rapping about it we surely aren't helping the situation. So with things of that magnitude on the line, with the stakes that high, what exactly is so funny? To poke away at Rap is to prod the festering spirit of my people. Do not expect me to suffer it silently.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 3, 2009)

Jesus christ, read what you wrote at least.

_Threads like these have a knack for getting under my skin. As a black man I tend to take any affront on Rap as an affront on my people. I might very well agree that Rap is socially detrimental and that it perpetuates self-destructive tendencies, but unless you are the one of the people these issues are directly effecting, then your opinion on rap should in it's totality look something like this:
_

I don't see it as funny in anyway, when people say rap sucks they mean that it's terrible overall and just should usher itself out of existence along with those who promote it's core ideals (popular ideals if you will) and those who produce it.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 3, 2009)

I still can't see how the statement you just quoted shows me eluding to you all as living in_ high class sheltered homes with perfect families._ Nor do I see how my statement makes me a bigot who’s  arguing _that these things shouldn't concern_ you all. None the less it is a minor point and I gladly concede it to you.

I in no way meant to imply that you in particular saw it as funny. In fact my original post made no mention of anyone in particular, I was simply speaking on the thread in general. However, you took special exception to my comment. You should take time to meditate on this, as it would seem to an observer that you have your own unresolved issues related to the topic at hand.

Side note: Prophet, the serial-thread-derailer strikes again. "Muhahahahahaha!!! They'll never catch me."


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 4, 2009)

Slowly by slowly we are destroying the evil that is know as rap, we already have threads complaining about this thread!


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 4, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> I still can't see how the statement you just quoted shows me eluding to you all as living in_ high class sheltered homes with perfect families._ Nor do I see how my statement makes me a bigot who’s  arguing _that these things shouldn't concern_ you all. None the less it is a minor point and I gladly concede it to you.
> 
> I in no way meant to imply that you in particular saw it as funny. In fact my original post made no mention of anyone in particular, I was simply speaking on the thread in general. However, you took special exception to my comment. You should take time to meditate on this, as it would seem to an observer that you have your own unresolved issues related to the topic at hand.
> 
> Side note: Prophet, the serial-thread-derailer strikes again. "Muhahahahahaha!!! They'll never catch me."


Yes, you were speaking of this thread in general, you were classifying people based on their opinion (bias) and belittling them based on your bias (bigotry).

I have no problem with rap in that there are some great rap artists that actually give you food for thought, hell I'll even go so far as to say that Eminem had some very insightful raps/songs. However the mainstream rappers just don't tend to, very few get popular AND are insightful, and they tend to get record deals, release records, but never go platinum or anything and never get enough publicity.

The few times it's ever happened have been mostly with R&B artists who just happened to do some rap songs getting together and doing collaborations for a cause.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 6, 2009)

i really don't agree 100%. i for one really doesn't listen much to rap music. there are some few rap artist that makes sense at all. i do listen to rap, but rap metal like in the rage against the machine days.


----------



## DozerGuy (Dec 6, 2009)

NWA
Too Short
Eric B. & Rakim
Dr Dre
Digable Planets = Doesnt Suck.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 6, 2009)

DozerGuy said:
			
		

> NWA


Nice Womanly Asses? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bad words, Mister!


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 6, 2009)

And the title is correct, Rap _does_ suck.


----------

